# .22 ammo



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

.22 rimfire seems to be coming back slowly. I saw a couple guys yesterday at the fin who were still acting like idiots though. A guy brought up a shopping cart full of .22 ammo to stock the shelves and these jokers were digging around in the cart before he could even get started. They took what they were able to buy and split. Probably hurried home to put it on gunbroker for triple what they paid. At least most of the ammo on gunbroker isn't being sold now. Hopefully we can get back down there around a nickel a round soon.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

chillin,...

Your right, it is coming down a bit but it will never be where it used to be. I have .22 ammo that I've had for some 30 years yet so do I need to run in and grab all I can like a fool,,, no. The demand, like the jokers you described have driven the prices like they are, but some people just never learn. 

When the .223 went 2 bucks a round people were gorging on it, what fools. I hope they still have it now that its .50 or less. I just wonder what the next 3 or 4 years is going to bring. 

Pops


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

If people pay the high prices, the gouging will continue. I quit shooting 22 until the prices get reasonable.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought 500 bulk packs on sale for $20 on Thanksgiving night at Dick's limit of 1 per person. Dicks opened at 6 pm and I walked in and bought it at 11 pm that night. made my brother in law come so I could by 2 packs of them. Not as cheap as 2 or 3 years ago at $14-$16 a box. but better then the $30 + it's been. Should last me few fun days to enjoy a couple of my guns!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was at Cabelas the other day and they had 100rd packs but had a limit of two boxes, I was able to score some at my local Walmart a month or so ago, first I had seen there in better than a year.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

It's still slim pickins in my realm. Dunhams has gone dry for me.

I scored a brick of 555 winchesters for $27 at walmart when i went in to get my deer tag this morning. They were hidden on a shelf so I asked the guy if they were for sale. He said they sold their cache earlier and some guy wanted him to stash a brick til he came back with the $. It was well past an hr and associate said I could have them.Santa's bringing the family a new .22 rifles this year,so this score will help out come spring time!!!

Get to cabelas during the week when the doors open and you'll have a good shot. Last trip there,I was 10 mins late and their cheaper stuff was already bought up. An associate there said the same people show up there every morning when they open up.


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just get it when I see it for a good price. But what I thought was interesting during this whole .22 ammo shortage is that .17 HMR was everywhere. And very reasonable prices if not better than .22 ammo. And nobody was buying it.


----------



## jscheel1 (Apr 26, 2013)

igmire01 said:


> I just get it when I see it for a good price. But what I thought was interesting during this whole .22 ammo shortage is that .17 HMR was everywhere. And very reasonable prices if not better than .22 ammo. And nobody was buying it.


Although I love my Ruger .22's, I've all but stopped shooting them in favor of my Savage 93 in .17HMR As you said .17 ammo has been plentiful and fairly inexpensive, and hands down more fun to shoot. I must have 3-5,000 rounds squirreled away, and now looking for a Stainless Ruger Single Six in .17 HMR I still have many bricks of .22 in the safe for a rainy day, but with all the price gouging going on, I won't be buying any overpriced stuff...............


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

After hitting the allen county gun show this morning, .22 ammo is still being price gouged. A buddy at work gave me $70 for .22 long rifle and all I got him was a brick of 550 federals and a 100 pk of CCI mini mag hps. Cheapest brick of anything was $50 and highest was $65. Even the low powered CCI quiet's were fetching the same price. The 100 pks of cci's were $13-$16. He's still got $7 coming to him but I'll slap in another 100 pk of CCI to make it look like he got his money's worth, LOL! 

750 rds for $70

On the up side, primers and powders are getting more abundant.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The reason their gouging is because your paying the price! Box's of Fed 525's are selling for $32


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> The reason their gouging is because your paying the price! Box's of Fed 525's are selling for $32


Agreed. The only solution is not to buy until the price comes down.


----------

